# New guy with new skiff



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

If he was a big guy and had all that stuff in the back no wonder water came over the transom.  That boat needs balancing.  Don't come off of plane in a hurry either.  I'd play with it some before you change engines.  At rest most of that chine should be in the water without you in it.  You might try taking some 5 gal buckets with you and then filling them up till she sits right.  Run around a bit and tweak it so the bow does not push down too much when on plane but it is not pointing at the sky either.   Remove them and then replace with gear from the back.

Swamp


----------



## Eduardo_A (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, we only traded hulls so it doesn't have an engine at the moment. I don't know anything about boats or boating, I'll make sure to bring the buckets out with me while I get it sorted. Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's how we did it years ago with a bare hull before doing interior, etc. We'd temporarily mount the motor then place battery, fuel tank (s) with fuel (or just water if the tanks were empty) in the hull at the boat ramp - then move battery(s) and fuel tank(s) around a bit unti the hull floated at an absolutely level attitude (look at your first picture and note just how "down at the stern" it's floating....

You're a bit constrained by the built in seats, etc but you still have choices on where everything is positioned. The fun part will be the longer fuel line, battery cable, etc. that you'll need if you position things forward.

One of the benefits of leveling your load (and don't forget bait, cooler, ice, tackle) is that if you level it as far as load goes your hull will float in as shallow as it's capable of...

To give you an idea my 17' Maverick have both a 30 gallon tank and two batteries (batts separated by a partition and covered with a "coffin cover") all in the bow (batts in front of built in tank in a "T" configuration). Hope this helps


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

post the HIN #


----------



## Eduardo_A (Sep 8, 2012)

That sounds good and the floor has an opening so I could run the battery wires to the front and put the batt up there if needed.
The HIN # is GUG14009F787


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

GULF BOATS INC PO BOX 339 PAS CHRISTIAN MS


----------



## Eduardo_A (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah they went out of business in 92 and doing a google search for gulf boats brings up every kind of boat and gulf except these boats lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes off the air for 10 yrs. will do that.
stay tuned........


----------

